# Linking reservation



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 28, 2012)

A friend booked sleeper on 30 from tol to WAS. I currently have a coach revvy for chi to was on 30. Our plain is to have the agent in CUS link my revvy to hers and we would coach it from CHI to TOL then sleeper from TOL to WAS. Since she booked it has a AGR reward can the CUS agents touch the reservation and add me to the room or do I need to call amtrak cancel my current revvy and then have my friend call and add me to the room list.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 28, 2012)

While the reservations could be linked, and it should be done so before the date of travel, you would be foolish to link them.

It should be cheaper for you to cancel your current reservation, book a new paid reservation CHI-TOL, then have her call up AGR and add you to the sleeper on her free reservation.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 28, 2012)

Well Im already listed on the sleeper revvy. If i was to go to the detroit amtrak station would the agent be able to just cancel the CHI to WAS on 30 and WAS to PHI on 148 since they gave her 30 and 42 and leave the ROY to CHI and the return 43 PHI to PGH and PGH to CHI on 29 and CHI to ROY on 354 intact or should I just call and have the whole thing canceled and start over.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 28, 2012)

Ok well I called amtrak and modifed the revvy for train 30. switched it from chi to was to CHI to TOL and cancelled train 148 outright and left everything else the same. SO now I got the old ticket for 30 and 148. What do i do with them. No cancellation number since it was modified. Do I mail them to amtrak or turn them in at CUS.


----------



## Misty. (Jul 28, 2012)

Ew, CUS? I think I'd rather you turn them in at DET. :unsure:


----------



## Aaron (Jul 28, 2012)

What's a "revvy?"


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 28, 2012)

Short for reservation.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 28, 2012)

It's up to you were you turn in your existing tickets and pick up the new ones. However, the sooner you do that, the quicker you get a voucher for your refund to spend on something else. Remember, you get 100% refund with a voucher, but may only get 90% if you ask for credit back on your card. However, if you need the money, then you may still wish to consider the 10% loss.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 28, 2012)

AlanB said:


> It's up to you were you turn in your existing tickets and pick up the new ones. However, the sooner you do that, the quicker you get a voucher for your refund to spend on something else. Remember, you get 100% refund with a voucher, but may only get 90% if you ask for credit back on your card. However, if you need the money, then you may still wish to consider the 10% loss.


Well the new ticket is to be picked up at a Quik-Trak machine according to the email the agent sent. I'm only getting 1 new ticket only train 30 was modified and train 148 cancelled out right. The rest of the trip including the train to Chicago and the 3 trains Im taking home from the gathering are the same the reservation number is also still the same. If I mail them will I still get a price adjustment for the cancelled parts without a cancellation number?


----------



## AlanB (Jul 29, 2012)

Well if you have the original tickets, then the Quik-Trak isn't going to spit out your new ticket. The old tickets must first be turned in, before ARROW will allow any agent to print out the new ticket. And you won't get any credit/voucher/refund until those old tix are turned in. And of course no Quik-Trak machine can accept returned tickets.

I would not recommend mailing anything, especially since they may well need all tickets for the exchange, I'm not positive about that. I seriously recommend getting to a station to sort things out and bring all the tickets with you.


----------



## Misty. (Jul 29, 2012)

And I would think the sooner the better, if only so you know exactly what's going on.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 29, 2012)

MistyOLR said:


> And I would think the sooner the better, if only so you know exactly what's going on.


Agreed!

I won't deny that I'm a bit worried about whether or not the agent did things right.


----------



## Misty. (Jul 29, 2012)

After all, already had one somewhat broken reservation tonight - why make it more and have it remain unknown?


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok I guess I will just go to dearborn monday spend $24 for the train round trip total cause Im not going to detroit. Or what would happen If I called and just cancelled out right and then made a new reservation online while waiting for the refund. or do I go to dearborn tell the agent that I modified my reservation over the phone and I want to turn in the old tickets for the new modified ones? I don't have a cancellation number since there the same reservation.


----------



## amamba (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi amtrakwolverine - I just want to confirm that I understand what happened. You had coach tickets that had already been printed for CHI - WAS on the 30 and then WAS - PHL on the 148, but your friend is traveling on a sleeper and added you to their reservation from TOL - WAS on the 30 and BC on the 148 for WAS - PHL.

You called and the agent changed your existing reservation from CHI - WAS to CHI - TOL and cancelled your ticket for the 148.

Yes, you need to go to the station to print out new tickets. You need to turn in your old tickets in order to get your money back. The new tickets should not just print from the QT because then you would have two tickets for the same reservation.

Just go to your closest amtrak station with a ticket window and take care of this ASAP. Just go straight to the ticket window and explain that you modified your reservation over the phone with an agent and need to turn in your old tickets for the new tickets. Will your friend in TOL have your sleeper tix?


----------



## Misty. (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd better still have them - to ease the coach to sleeper transition in TOL somewhat, I'm planning on printing in CHI.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 29, 2012)

amamba said:


> Hi amtrakwolverine - I just want to confirm that I understand what happened. You had coach tickets that had already been printed for CHI - WAS on the 30 and then WAS - PHL on the 148, but your friend is traveling on a sleeper and added you to their reservation from TOL - WAS on the 30 and BC on the 148 for WAS - PHL.
> 
> You called and the agent changed your existing reservation from CHI - WAS to CHI - TOL and cancelled your ticket for the 148.
> 
> ...


That is correct. I will go to dearborn then. Also a excuse for a points run LOL.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 30, 2012)

OK back from dearborn. Told the agent I had a modified reservation and I needed to turn in my old tickets for the new. She took the old tickets and printed out the new. She was confused when the new ones printed out cause it shows me going to TOL but then on Oct 8th leaving PHL. I told her my friend was sharing her AGR roomette(Agent didn't know what AGR stood for LOL) and I would get the tol to PHL tickets from her. she said ok just making sure I'm giving you everything you need. So that was that. She stapled them together through the stub section.


----------



## amamba (Jul 30, 2012)

Wonderful - glad you got it straightened out. Did you get the refund, too?


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes got the adjusted amount of $48.60 after the 10% refund fee credited back to the credit card.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 30, 2012)

amtrakwolverine said:


> She stapled them together through the stub section.


I hate when they do that!

Of course it's all academic now, as traditional paper tickets will slowly go away now.



amtrakwolverine said:


> Yes got the adjusted amount of $48.60 after the 10% refund fee credited back to the credit card.


Should have gotten an eVoucher good for the entire 100%. After all, it's not like you won't be on Amtrak again in the near future.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 30, 2012)

it didn't look like a e'voucher when she had them looked like paper tickets from what I could tell so I opted for the refund only $5.40 for the refund fee. I removed the staples by prying the feet open and pushing them out. no damage to the ticket done.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 30, 2012)

Well an eVoucher wouldn't look like much of anything, since its an electronic voucher. It's just a number in the system that you then apply to help pay for your next regular reservation.


----------

